
SoftBank and sensibility: Is SoftBank's boss changing his ways? - martincmartin
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/04/08/is-softbanks-boss-changing-his-ways
======
samizdis
There's a good piece in today's FT on the extent to which Son is leveraged:

[https://www.ft.com/content/bd8ed81a-4d62-4b10-a41c-2efa8dea0...](https://www.ft.com/content/bd8ed81a-4d62-4b10-a41c-2efa8dea08ff)

------
samizdis
Archived two days ago - [https://archive.is/kVhuN](https://archive.is/kVhuN)

